# quality handlers jackets



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

where can i buy a quality handler's jacket for warm and cool months. thanks


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

www.goldenlakejackets.com


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

www.lcsupply.com has a few with alot of pocket space


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

http://i-bumper.com/


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

In the summer, I wear a woolrich white longs sleeve explorer shirt. Filson makes an even lighter cooler featherweight shirt in white, but it costs too much to get dirty!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

The Snows said:


> www.goldenlakejackets.com


 
I have a couple from them taht are very nice
I have another made by Roche...I think. I like it best but I am not sure where I got it. I think Tri tronics sent it to me but I can't recall.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> I have another made by Roche...I think. I like it best but I am not sure QUOTE]
> 
> Flatiron will have a Roche style available this fall. Watch for it at www.i-bumper.com or PM me on status. We should be making proto-types soon.


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive noticed some Purina ones around that are really cool...does the Pro Club send those out to members?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Joe Brakke said:


> badbullgator said:
> 
> 
> > I have another made by Roche...I think. I like it best but I am not sure QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I just ordered a handlers jacket from flatiron, got it in the mail about 3 days after my order and so far love it!!! I'd definetely give them a look if your still looking for one! The one I bought was the warm weather jacket as it's got a mesh back and some vents behind the shoulders (if memory serves).


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Darin, glad you like it , we aim to please .... your from my home town (born in St. Marys HP) so I packed it quickly for ya! Go Rockets!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a couple older ones from bubbas gear and would LOVE to find out who took over making those coats. They are the coolest and best fit.

Kris


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

GulfCoast said:


> Joe Brakke said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Kris Hunt said:


> I have a couple older ones from bubbas gear and would LOVE to find out who took over making those coats. They are the coolest and best fit.
> 
> Kris


Are you talking Roche Style?


----------

